# Canning pico de gallo



## Cntrygrl

Is it possible, and what kind of results would I get to can pico de gallo???


----------



## judylou

It would all depend on the recipe you use. There are several tested and approved delicious salsa recipes that folks can all the time. As long as it contains sufficient acid (vinegar or bottled lemon or lime juice) it may be BWB canned. Otherwise it has to be pressure canned or frozen.


----------



## Pouncer

Yes you can do it, judylou is quite correct about making sure you have sufficient acid content-when in doubt, add it.

I make salsa's, and have found that hot peppers tend to get hotter (I don't seed them which is likely the culprit) and I can hardly taste any of the cilantro at all. Go easy on cumin if its in your recipe, it can intensify in flavor.


----------



## dndweeks

I know this is an older post, but I'm wondering if there is a reason bottled juice needs to be used. Can fresh squeezed juice be used as well?


----------



## sss3

I'm really interested in this thread. I like Pico de Gallo much better Salsa.


----------



## doingitmyself

Am i wrong or is Pico de Gallo is by nature cut by knife coarsely and made from fresh, served fresh. So it seems any canned version would likely end up coarse salsa? Maybe not?

I like the Pico better myself but a preserved version would be a stretch to mimic the fresh i think. I hope you find a close to true version and share? Good Luck!


----------



## dndweeks

doingitmyself said:


> Am i wrong or is Pico de Gallo is by nature cut by knife coarsely and made from fresh, served fresh. So it seems any canned version would likely end up coarse salsa? Maybe not?
> 
> I like the Pico better myself but a preserved version would be a stretch to mimic the fresh i think. I hope you find a close to true version and share? Good Luck!


Pico de gallo is fresh salsa. I'm sure there are probably similar salsa recipes, so far me I'm just asking if I can use my favorite pico de gallo recipe which includes fresh squeezed lime juice or is there a reason bottled juice needs to be used? Once it is canned, it won't the same texture or freshness, but my hope is that it will have the flavor we really like.


----------



## PackerBacker

dndweeks said:


> Pico de gallo is fresh salsa. I'm sure there are probably similar salsa recipes, so far me I'm just asking if I can use my favorite pico de gallo recipe which includes fresh squeezed lime juice or is there a reason bottled juice needs to be used? Once it is canned, it won't the same texture or freshness, but my hope is that it will have the flavor we really like.


Bottled lemon juice is specified because the acidity of the juice is known. Unlike fresh.


----------



## Evons hubby

Once you can or freeze pico de gallo you have salsa. I see no problem at all with using fresh juice compared to bottled, go for the flavor you like best. I just finished making a good batch and canned it up in pints. I use a pressure canner and run pints for 20 minutes at 10 lbs pressure. I have done it this way for years with no problems. My recipe is primarily tomatoes, about 4 quarts worth, followed up by a couple of large onions, 2 or 3 bell peppers, a couple of cayennes, (all diced) then I add a bit of salt, cumin and sometimes (if I happen to have it) a few ears of sweet corn cut off the cobs. I usually let it simmer for an hour, maybe two depending on the tomatoes I used, until I have the nice thick consistency I like, hot pack into jars and process. Yummy stuff all winter long!


----------



## dndweeks

PackerBacker said:


> Bottled lemon juice is specified because the acidity of the juice is known. Unlike fresh.


That makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## dndweeks

This is the first time in years that I've actually canned anything so I'm trying to re-learn everything.

What is the process for freezing salsa/pico de gallo?

Do I need to use a pressure canner or can I use a water bath canner for canning my pico de gallo salsa?


----------



## Delrio

Canning it will completely change the flavor.


----------



## Osiris

Delrio said:


> Canning it will completely change the flavor.


BINGO! It's still good, but it's not fresh and the best pico de gallo is made fresh. The taste of _*'fresh'*_ cilantro, onions, tomatoes and lime cannot be preserved. Canning always cooks the contents. Ever had cooked pico de gallo in a Mexican restaurant? Me neither. It's okay, but it becomes more a salsa than a pico! Equally useful, but no longer what you started out making. Canning salsa is fine, but not Pico de gallo!


----------

